# LAPAROSCOPY / RESULTS



## holliedolly

Hi Ladies

I have been ttc for around 8 years now without any success. i miscarried at 6 weeks back in 2009 but have not fallen apart from then. 

i have a mild form of pcos but am told that i do ovulate so clomid is not an option.

At the moment i am "undiagnosed" as such and the hospital are not sure why im not conceiving. 

The next step for me is to have a laparoscopy. I have my pre op assesment in exactly one week but i'd really like to get some advice and guidance from anyone who has also had a laparoscopy.

I am fully aware of the procedure and im quite looking forward to getting it over and done with, my only concerns are what the laparoscopy could reveal. 

i've had very little in the way of advice and i have many questions regarding the results it may produce so if anybody out there could let me know what the operation concluded ie, did they find endimetriosis, ovarian cysts, blocked tubes etc and what the next course of action is for each result i'd hugely appreciate it. 

i know im being a little impatient but after 8 years of heartache with no real answer, i'd love to get as much scope as possible from women who have been through the same and know what it's like to feel like there is no light at the end of the tunnel

thank you all

holliedolly xx


----------



## Eirlys

Hello Holliedollie

I just had a laparoscopy on Tuesday, as I have unexplained pelvic pain and infertility. My cycles are often longer than 40 days, and seem to be anovulatory. All my pain symptoms pointed to endometriosis, and I have also had multiple cysts picked up by scans. I had been waiting nearly 9 months from GP referral to get to the surgery date so I was desperate to get my endo confirmed and get on with treatment.

I was very upset when I came round from the surgery to be told the lap revealed nothing at all. I found the whole surgery experience much more stressful than I thought I would (I have a real fear of anaesthetic and have never had an op before), and being left 'unexplained' after putting myself through it was very distressing. 

I'm resting up now as I am still feeling very poorly. My consultant told me I should be back in work today but I can hardly get up to use the loo! I have realised that having patent tubes and no endo is actually a really good thing, but I feel so desperate to know what is causing my pain and infertility it has taken a while to accept that.

I have a follow up in 6 weeks to discuss what next. If another d21 progesterone test shows I am not ovulating I may be able to have clomid.

I know this probably doesn't answer your specific question, but I hope you feel better knowing someone else is also still looking for answers after lots of investigations. I hope your laparoscopy provides you with a diagnosis and a starting point for treatment.
xxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi Hollie,

I had a laparoscopy in June last year which showed my tubes to be damaged + hydros. I then tried an IVF cycle in October which didn't work so have since had my tubes removed as they were leaking fluid into my uterus and preventing implantation.

My understanding is a laparoscopy looks at the outside of the tubes and womb and checks for endemetreosis, adhesions, tubes etc.

My advice is if you go ahead I would give your consultant consent to deal with any issues when you are under so you dont have to go back and have another op at a later date. Usually you require some recovery time after having an lap and starting treatment.

Hope this helps xxxx


----------

